
Information cascade - waqasaday
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_cascade
======
jgalt212
This is trading in a nutshell. I love this stock at $40, but it's $50 now. And
two weeks later, it's trading at $38 and our protagonist is afraid to buy.

------
partycoder
Sounds like cargo cult programming.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult_programming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult_programming)

------
Operyl
A side note, since when has posting Wikipedia articles to Hacker News become
so popular? I've seen it a number of times now in the past few days, and
virtually never before.

~~~
teh_klev
It's been going on for as long as I can remember on HN. Anecdotally I've
noticed peaks around the time one article is submitted then you get a rash of
me-too submissions. After that things quieten down, on the front page, for a
few months.

Some are interesting because they can be articles on, at the time of positing
an idea, an obscure theory where current world events make the article more
relevant. Everyone's mileage may vary of course.

